# Sophie got a new wardrobe :)



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

So we've been MIA the past week because we were on vacation  While we were away I had time to hit a few doggie boutiques and find Sophie some really cute clothes. (we are trying to expand her wardrobe to more than 2 shirts) Bailey has sooo many clothes and so I figured that Sophie needed to play catch up! So here she is modeling some of her new outfits... (please excuse the messy hair and face)








































































cont. next post...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

And last but not least here she is modeling the dress that Miley & Darlene sent her. Bailey has a matching one but wasn't into modeling hers tonight


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Wow her hair is getting so long! She's such a pretty little girl:wub:
I LOVE all her new dresses and I've got to have that Small Paul one for Libby. Can you post where you got it or who made it?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Purple-peep said:


> Wow her hair is getting so long! She's such a pretty little girl:wub:
> I LOVE all her new dresses and I've got to have that Small Paul one for Libby. Can you post where you got it or who made it?


Which one is it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a shopping spree!!!!! Sophie looks adorable in all her new clothes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's so cute. Love the polka dots!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

awww she is so CUTE! my favorites are the black and white polka dot with the yellow trim and the jean skirt/monkey shirt combo. ADORABLE!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

It's the jean skirt/monkey shirt combo


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Purple-peep said:


> It's the jean skirt/monkey shirt combo


That one is from Monkey Daze. Here is a link to it on their website Monkey Daze


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww! She is just the cutest little puppy! :wub::wub::wub: And loveeee her wardrobe!!!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL little model she makes. She is soooo sweet :wub::wub::wub:. Her hair is getting so long. She looks beautiful in her little dresses. I bet you are having a ball. She does look sweet in the one I made for her :thumbsup:. Sooooo cute.
Thanks for taking the pictures. 
I'm back in town too. It's nice to be home. Miley had such a good time with my son's yorkie. She is missing him bad. I'll post pictures later of the two of them together.He was Miley's first friend. and she was crushing hard. She liked him much more then he liked her but it was so sweet to watch them together. Everything they did together was so darn cute. I could watch them for hours. It was funny. I'd hear my husband say """"ahh...look at him bite her ear""". It doesn't take much for us to be entertained anymore.:smrofl: 
Welcome back! Keep the pictures coming.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Very very cute!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl model.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwww she looks so stylish :aktion033:. I just LOVE the pink one with the smocking:wub:.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cute !


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, what a shopping spree. You must have had a ball.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow what a pretty little model and what a lucky girl she is  she looks soooo cute in all her new pretty dresses  i esp like the monkey one, its gorgeous


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Ditto Ashley's post!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg she is a cutie , she got prettier clothes than me !!!!! i love all the dresses but my absolute fav is the the monkey t and the mini , too too cute, dolce sees her in that n he will fall head over heels


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Woohoo! Shopping spree! Sophie looks great!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a great shopping spree. How old is Sophie now? She is so adorable. But Miss Bailey Grace is still my special favorite. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> What a great shopping spree. How old is Sophie now? She is so adorable. But Miss Bailey Grace is still my special favorite. :wub:


Sophie will be 5 months old tomorrow! She's growing so fast. Bailey loves her little sister and is VERY protective of her. Their personalities just fit together perfectly


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> awww she is so CUTE! my favorites are the black and white polka dot with the yellow trim and the jean skirt/monkey shirt combo. ADORABLE!


that's my favorite one too!!! Sophie looks adorable in her new clothes!!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh -- love them all and love your lil girl 

hugs
Kat


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

sophie looks so cute and pretty in all her new outfits!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, Spohie is now set for another vacation!! She looks so adorable and models so well for you.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Very cute wardrobe for a very cute girl.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

woo-yoo Sophie, you are stylin :chili: :chili: :chili: love going through all your modelling pictures . . .the dresses your mommy picked are super cute :wub: I bet she takes you everywhere so she can show you off :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sophie looks adorable! I love all her new threads!
Bailey is prob thinking: _"What, new clothes for my sis?! :angry: _
_I was just planning on giving her my hand me downs and keeping the new clothes!" _


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a wardrobe!! She really racked up!! So cute in her little dresses~~~:wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all her new clothes!

<~~~gets so excited over doggie clothing! :brownbag:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sophie is too adorable, I really want to kiss that little face!!! Her wardrobe is looking amazing so far. :biggrin:


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

She has beautiful clothes. She is one lucky little girl.


----------

